# How to post shrimp?



## Ady34 (14 Oct 2013)

How do people post shrimp? Any special hints or tips, boxes used, heatpacks necessary etc?
May have a few to move on soon.
Thanks,
Ady.


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Oct 2013)

I have received several shrimp packs in the past. I have never had any doa...most have just been bagged, bubble wrapped, with a bit of either moss or sponge for the shrimp to cling on to. I haven't received any with heat packs. All have been on next day delivery with Royal Mail. I haven't been let down yet.


----------



## foxfish (14 Oct 2013)

What have you got Ady?
I am looking for some shrimp at the moment.


----------



## Lindy (14 Oct 2013)

I've sent shrimp using polyboxes and breather bags without any losses. I've just bought a load of cardboard boxes and sheets of polystyrene(ebay) to make my own boxes as much cheaper. Breather bags apparently cause less stress as you don't leave air in the bag so there is no sloshing around. I then separate the bags with a layer of jiffy cloth between to allow the bags to breathe. I get my bags from shrimptoast. I would use a heatpad in the winter. I've used one of my skiing toe warmers wrapped in foil and taped to the top of the box.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (14 Oct 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> I've sent shrimp using polyboxes and breather bags without any losses. I've just bought a load of cardboard boxes and sheets of polystyrene(ebay) to make my own boxes as much cheaper. Breather bags apparently cause less stress as you don't leave air in the bag so there is no sloshing around. I then separate the bags with a layer of jiffy cloth between to allow the bags to breathe. I get my bags from shrimptoast. I would use a heatpad in the winter. I've used one of my skiing toe warmers wrapped in foil and taped to the top of the box.




Yeah, Kordons breathers are really good. They push out co2 and take in oxygen.

Apparently fish could last for months in a bag, aslong as it was at the right temperature. Obviously waste build up would eventually kill them, but if you make sure they're not fed for a little while before, you'll be fine whatever you send.

Info:
Shrimp Diaries - Why Shrimp Diaries uses Kordon Breather Bags for shipping shrimp and snails?

N


----------



## Ady34 (14 Oct 2013)

foxfish said:


> What have you got Ady?
> I am looking for some shrimp at the moment.


CRS Mart, low grade, but tough!

Cheers for the tips on posting too guys and gals, breather bags seem the way to go


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Oct 2013)

I the past I posted well over 1000 shrimp, used kordon bags without any problems, one package got lost in the post for 3-4 days in the middle of snow and no issues, when the temp is below 18, I use a heat pack. Small box with lots of shredded paper in there, bag in the middle, heat pack on top, fragile tape around the box, next day delivery and that's it 

If you pay the postage I can send you an example!!


----------



## Kev_M (3 Nov 2013)

As above, really. Old fashioned way of polybox, fish bags, plenty of air, and heat packs if required.


----------

